# Spannungsprüfung und Isolationswiderstandsprüfung



## sliggs (15 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir verdrahten bei uns in der Firma Schaltschränke (reiner Schaltschrank ohne Anbauten) nach Kundenwunsch.
Es sind sehr viele elektronische Komponenten verbaut. 

Die EN 60439-1 fordert die Spannungsprüfung nach bestimmten Gesichtspunkten *oder  *man misst den Isolationswiderstand mit 1000 Ohm/V.

Die EN 60947-1 verweist auf die jeweilige Gerätenorm.

Die EN 60204-1 fordert die Durchführung des Spannungsprüfung.

Ich habe Bedenken, Komponenten zu zerstören. Ein abkoppeln der Bauteile ist fast unmöglich, da sonst im Prüffeld der Schaltschrank demontiert werden würde...

Jetzt meine Frage:

*1. Welche Normen wendet Ihr bei euch an? 

2. Führt Ihr einen Hochspannungstest bzw. eine Spannungsprüfung durch und wie führt Ihr diesen durch?

3. Welches Prüfgerät verwendet Ihr?

4. Ist eine Isolationswiderstandsmessung alleine ausreichend?*


----------



## INST (16 Juli 2009)

*Prüfungen*

Hallo,

*vde*

1) EN60204-1 und sind mit unseren Anlagen an keine Produktnorm gebunden.

2) Nein, nach EN60204-1 / Punkt 18.1 nur a,b,und f durch

3) Amprobe Safetest und GM profitest

4) Wie alleine, ohne Schutzleiterprüfung ? Welche Aussage gibt dir die Iso - messung ? Uns sind die Messungen unter 1) wichtiger als Iso, Hochspannung und Restspannung.

Gruß
INST


----------



## kev19 (18 Juli 2009)

Pass aber bei der Isolationsmessung auf das die Elektronikbausteine abgeklemmt sind  genauso Trafos abklemmen sonst droht zerstörung 

Unseres Messgerät heißt Metrawatt (zur Isolationsmessung)


----------

